# Remise étudiant en magasin ?



## Juunii (18 Mai 2012)

Bonjour, 

Je viens de m'inscrire. Mon laptop HP est HS récemment. Je connais déjà l'univers d'Apple. Comme je suis étudiant, je voudrais profiter de la remise pour acheter un MacBook Pro. J'ai fait des recherches sur ce forum pour voir s'il y a d'éventuels sujets similaires mais il semble qu'ils ne sont plus récents. Alors j'écris. 

Je voudrais savoir s'il est possible d'acheter l'ordinateur portable avec la remise en magasin et non pas sur internet. Car une amie m'a dit qu'elle est passée par Apple on Campus. L'inconvénient : 36 par mois pendant 3 ans et l'avantage : remise de 13%. 

D'après des vieux topics, en résumé :
-remise de 5% en magasin AppleStore ;
-remise de 13% sur Apple on Campus. 

Correct ?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## sparo (18 Mai 2012)

Tu peux payer comptant avec l'Apple on campus !!! Mais c forcément par internet sauf pour les écoles qui disposent d'un Apple store mais je qu'il n'y en a pas en France.
Pour la remise étudiante tu peux l'avoir chez n'importe quel APR, à la FNAC je crois que tu peux aussi


----------



## Juunii (18 Mai 2012)

APR ? Quelle réduction ? Et pas de AppleCare ?

Merci.


----------



## sparo (19 Mai 2012)

Sur présentation d'une carte étudiant valide dans un magasin Apple Store ou dans un Apple Premium Reseller et dans certaines autres enseignes tu auras 5% de réduction
Sinon si tu achètes avec le programme Apple On Campus qui en théorie n'est accessible que pour les étudiants faisant parti d'une université partenaire d'Apple. Depuis l'intranet de l'université tu peux accéder à un Apple Store spécial avec 12 % de réduction .....(bon avec quelque recherche tu peux trouver des liens valides... et puis je peux te confirmer que mise à part une case à coché comme koi tu jure faire parti de cette université .....)


----------



## itOtO (19 Mai 2012)

Je plussois!

Le top ça reste l'Apple On Campu, une bonne partie des université française et des écoles sont affiliées à ce programme (liste ici: http://www.apple.com/fr/aoc/#aoc). Dessus tu peux payer comptant ou utiliser un plan de financement proposé par Apple, tu bénéficies de 12 à 15% sur tous les mac et les apple care sont aussi moins cher (125 au lieu de 175 pour le premier iMac par exemple).

Comparé au 5% en store ou à la Fnac, et seulement sur la machine (je crois pas que ça marche sur l'Apple Care) ça vaut vraiment le coup!


----------



## JustTheWay (20 Mai 2012)

Pas d'AC avec Apple on campus, pas de réduction logiciel également.

Il y a des offres à la FNAC où parfois tu as 10 euros par 100 euros d'achats, si tu as besoin d'autre chose, parfois l'offre de la fnac est plus intéressante que Apple on compus. 

J'avais le choix entre les deux, j'ai choisi la fnac.


----------



## Juunii (20 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Hier je suis allé me renseigner auprès d'un vendeur de FNAC. Il m'a dit que chez FNAC il n'existe pas de réduction étudiante mais si on est adhèrent, on a droit à une remise. Soit environ 1079. L'avantage est qu'en cas de panne => nouvel ordi. Et qu'a AppleStore, environ 1040 (je n'ai pas retenu les prix). Inconvénient : en cas de panne => réparation. Mais comme je ne suis pas adhèrent à FNAC. (j'achète rarement chez FNAC donc inutile de m'y inscrire). Ensuite je suis allé chez AppleStore Opéra. Ils m'ont dit 1011,80 ! J'ai acheté le Mac mais sans AppleCare. Car en fait, AppleCare, c'est bien et on bénéficie d'une couverture mondiale (garantie 3 ans) mais injuste pour moi car comme je n'entends pas et que je ne téléphone pas. Pourquoi une assistance téléphonique ? Inadéquat pour moi. ^^

Voilà voilà. ^^

Merci, tout le monde, mes CoApplistes. Lol


----------



## itOtO (20 Mai 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Pas d'AC avec Apple on campus, pas de réduction logiciel également.
> 
> Il y a des offres à la FNAC où parfois tu as 10 euros par 100 euros d'achats, si tu as besoin d'autre chose, parfois l'offre de la fnac est plus intéressante que Apple on compus.
> 
> J'avais le choix entre les deux, j'ai choisi la fnac.



Sur mon store Apple On Campus, l'option Apple Care est bien proposée à l'achat de l'ordi et beaucoup moins cher que via le store classique...


----------



## JustTheWay (20 Mai 2012)

Ah oui pardon, quand j'avais regardé j'avais pas de reduc (il y a 2 ans), 174 euros l'AC MBA MBP 13"ou 244 euros sir MBP 15"


----------



## KevZqn (20 Mai 2012)

Lol ?

Non Apple care c'est aussi pour le matériel c'est pas juste téléphoner...

Apple change vite les pièces de ta machine si tu as l'Apple care, c'est plus facile..


----------



## JustTheWay (20 Mai 2012)

KevZqn a dit:


> Lol ?
> 
> Non Apple care c'est aussi pour le matériel c'est pas juste téléphoner...
> 
> Apple change vite les pièces de ta machine si tu as l'Apple care, c'est plus facile..



Il a pas dit l'inverse il a juste dit que ce service ne lui serai d'aucune utilité, c'est différent


----------

